

The high price of coming to America - wumi
http://davidadewumi.com/2008/04/26/the-high-price-of-coming-to-america/

======
raju
Interesting article. I share the author's sentiments to a large extent. I was
born in India, but moved to Nigeria when I was 4 months old as my dad worked
there. After having spent 15 years there, I moved back to India, for a total
of 7 years, and have already spent more time in the US than in India.

I have no family in the US, and occasionally do think of my family back in
India and wonder if I am doing the right thing. I don't think of it as a
"price" per se, since I don't regret coming to the US, but having led a such a
"nomadic" existence for so long takes its toll. You leave behind social ties,
the comfort of your surroundings, friends...

And you start a whole new life everytime you move. Further, I think it changes
you as a person. I have noticed that as I have gotten older (and consequently
the more times I have moved :D) I have chosen to live a slightly more "hermit"
existence. My group of friends has grown smaller and smaller, and I don't mind
it so much. Maybe because in the back of my head I fear that its pointless.

I apologize if I went totally off track, but somehow, this article resonated
with me (at some level)

------
anupamkapoor
what a nice article ! i have had similar experiences (total of 8 years in
barbados + us of a), and when my kid came along it seemed unfair (on my part)
to bereft him of his roots. after some soul searching, we came back...

